# New Zealand story



## sonofstan (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone remember a game called New Zealand story? I used to have it on the Amiga 500 and i'm sure i saw it on a spectrum once. Your charachter in the game was a little Kiwi thing that fired arrows. it was a cool game. Just wondered if anyone else ever played it?


----------



## Sparks the Knave (Jun 28, 2006)

sounds like the devils work if you ask me... and we shall speak of it no more!!


----------



## Azure (Jun 28, 2006)

I remember it one of my favourite games as a kid, I'm sure it's been in a recent retro collection. I can't remember if it was a specific Bubble Bobble or just a general Taito one though.


----------



## Quokka (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm sure I came across it as a kid on the commodore 64, it was a platformer a bit like Mario wasn't it but with a little yellow kiwi.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jul 2, 2006)

yeah I played it on the master system


----------

